# Can You Dive In A Wostok Amphibia?



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

How deep has anyone on the forum taken an amphibia? I was thinking of dangling one on a weighted piece of string but its not the same is it







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Didn't someone use one for diving a while back?Time to search the Russian forum,me thinks


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Didn't someone use one for diving a while back?Time to search the Russian forum,me thinks


 Use the saerch function? Its easier for ME to dangle one on a piece of string at the local reservoir







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You would need to send down a depth gauge with it,to be able to know how deep its gone.I am sure there is a member with a Citizen or Seiko with a depth gauge that would love to partcipate in your experiment


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Not with my knot tying ability they wouldn't







!!!

I could always measure the string with a ruler







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It would have to be weighted well,due to the string travelling down on a steep angle instead of straight down.

Go for it,it would be a great subject to post


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive got a Sunnto Gekko dive computer and will help if I can..







Also going diving to Dubai in a few months if anyone wants to lend me one for a propper try out







I could take pics!!

Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Jason,I have one you could take.Would be great with some pictures


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I would have to bring it up after each metre to see if it had leaked or not







. It would take all day.

I'd probably get pulled for unlicensed fishing. You know how many roach go for Russian watches. A real fin magnet they are







.

The other problem is the prevention of terrorism act. Attempted poisoning of the public water supply is serious stuff. I could end up being sent to The Bay







.

Better than work though







.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Ive got a Sunnto Gekko dive computer and will help if I can..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A roach has bitten the bait







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No probs Alex...







ive just had a look ..for Â£30 I could buy one myself!! but if your willing...are they screw down crowns







....I havent got an underwater digi camera (Â£800 +







) but could scan film pics or we may hire one.

This sounds like a fun Project!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> A roach has bitten the bait


I think of myself as a Barracuda acually......









Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They do have screw down crowns,supposed to be good to 200m.

You can take mine if you want,no problem there,unless you want one yourself?

Scanning pics would be ok,I bet they are not cheap to hire


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I just realised you meant dunk it in the water supply







No that is def not a good idea at all


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

jasonm said:


> > A roach has bitten the bait
> 
> 
> I think of myself as a Barracuda acually......
> ...


 There are no barracudas in Wosborough reservoir







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You never know


----------

